
Bitcoin in China: An Insider’s View - skunkwerks
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-in-china-an-insiders-view/
======
bdcravens
Worth noting that there are claims that Chinese exchanges inflate their volume
via bogus trades

[http://www.coindesk.com/reality-chinese-trading-
volumes/](http://www.coindesk.com/reality-chinese-trading-volumes/)

[http://www.coindesk.com/former-exec-hits-back-at-okcoin-
amid...](http://www.coindesk.com/former-exec-hits-back-at-okcoin-amid-
contract-dispute/)

